# Top Five Ice Fishing Lakes?



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

What are your top five.........ones that you really NEED to icefish here in Michigan? Include the county.

Mine List:
Portage Lake (Manistee County)
The Bay de Nocs in the U.P.
Houghton Lake
Crystal Lake (Benzie County)
Burt Lake (Cheboygon County)


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I wish I had 5 that were worth a crap Whit  I think my buddies and I have caught just about every 3 inch gill/perch/crappie on the west side of the state.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

GVSUKUSH said:


> I wish I had 5 that were worth a crap Whit  I think my buddies and I have caught just about every 3 inch gill/perch/crappie on the west side of the state.


Kush, ya gotta get on some of the many small, but private lakes that dot the landscape all around Kent County.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> Kush, ya gotta get on some of the many small, but private lakes that dot the landscape all around Kent County.


You got any connections?:lol:


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

I think in the recent past I'd switch out Houghton w/ Higgins.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

GVSUKUSH said:


> You got any connections?:lol:


 
Not anymore, the owners have all passed on or sold the lakes to developers.

I can give you some tips on Green Lake in Allegan County just south of GR.


----------



## gibby (Oct 1, 2006)

GVS, do as Whit1 says. Smaller lakes, fish in 19ft range, use a vex, and the larger gills will come. Takes some leg work and door knocking to get on some of these lakes. But some do have public access. Get a county map.

Sorry Whit for going off topic.

Gibby


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

gibby said:


> Sorry Whit for going off topic.
> 
> Gibby


Gibby ya will be forgiven if ya name your list of five lakes that you'd like to ice fish. They don't have to be ones that you've fished, but would like to try.


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Muskegon (Muskegon)
White (Muskegon)
Hamlin (Mason)
Gun (Barry)
Pine (Barry)



Whit how about some tips on Green lake in Allegan county. I live about 5 miles from there. I really need to try this lake.
P.M me if you get a chance.
Thanks!!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

After some thought:

Haymarsh
Big Portage Lake (Jackson County, waterloo rec area)
Lake Chemung
Reeds Lake (had decent success there)
Mitchell/Cadillac (pike and eyes, can't buy a panfish there)


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Higgins
Little bay de noc
Mitchell/ Caddilac
Chippewa lake (do well on the crappie)
And a lake in oakland county (I dont know the name) but my dad pulled a few 15 plus inch crappies out of it


----------



## gibby (Oct 1, 2006)

Here goes.

Van Ettan Alcona
Houghton Lake
Lake Gogebic Ontonagon
Manisitique Lake School craft
Hess Newaygo

I may just have to go fish two of these if we don't get good ice in the lower!

Gibby


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Now, I'm willing to be schooled, but here's mine

1. SCR (Harsens Island)
2. LSC (Harrison Township)
3. LSC (St. Clair Shores)
4. SCR (East China Township)
5. LSC (East China Township)

Seems like anytime I fish anywhere else, I wish I hadn't. My .02. I just wish it would freeze. NOW!

Harry


----------



## walleye (Aug 12, 2006)

I know some of these aren't lakes.

Lake St. Clair
Saginaw River
Saginaw Bay


I have a small cabin by Houghton Lake and I've fished it many many times the last three years and the fishing isn't very good at all. Last winter I only caught one sub-legal walleye, zero panfish and a lot of hammer handle pike. The days of finding good panfish and some decent walleye and pike are gone...sad to say.


----------



## SPARTY8607 (Dec 11, 2002)

1. Saginaw Bay
2. Lake St. Clair
3. Higgins Lake
4. Houghton Lake
5. Lake Erie (out of Port Clinton)


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> After some thought:
> 
> Haymarsh
> Big Portage Lake (Jackson County, waterloo rec area)
> ...


Cross Chemung off your list,,,, unless of course you haven't had your fill of 3" perch and gills.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> Cross Chemung off your list,,,, unless of course you haven't had your fill of 3" perch and gills.


Haven't been there for a good long time now.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Silver Lake - Oceana County
Stony Lake - Oceana County
Lake Independance - Marquette County
Higgins Lake
Lake Erie


----------



## SPARTY8607 (Dec 11, 2002)

walleye said:


> I know some of these aren't lakes.
> 
> Lake St. Clair
> Saginaw River
> ...


I grew up on Houghton Lake and Higgins and we have a cabin off M-18 in the East Bay and the fishing in the winter for walleye has never been better. Adjust what and how you fish and maybe you wouldn't be so negative.

Chris


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> Cross Chemung off your list,,,, unless of course you haven't had your fill of 3" perch and gills.


you got that rite! tons of small panfish but I have seen some eyes come out of there.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

1)Lake St. Clair
2)Lake St. Clair
3)Lake St. Clair
4)Saginaw Bay
5)Lake Erie


HMMMM Not a lot of inland water on my list. Although I can find fish in inland lakes, they are generally a last resort, not a prime option. Too many dinks resulting from years of abuse, alpha predator removal etc. I wish the DNR would implement some predator protection on those inland waters overrun with dinks. Most inland lakes are a waste of time IMHO.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

ESOX said:


> 1)Lake St. Clair
> 2)Lake St. Clair
> 3)Lake St. Clair
> 4)Saginaw Bay
> ...


with the years of fishing inland lakes, I would have to agree with you. Not many spectacular catches but the outings in general with freinds,barley pops,etc... its still been a good time. I would love to fish erie for some of those ice eyes but have been afraid to venture out there, not knowing the lake much as far as ice goes.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

ESOX said:


> 1)Lake St. Clair
> 2)Lake St. Clair
> 3)Lake St. Clair
> 4)Saginaw Bay
> 5)Lake Erie


 
George and I just HAVE to get you outta the SE portion of the state......:lol:


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

This year gas will probably keep me closer to home. If I could afford the gas I prefer fishing for pike on the inland lakes.


1. Saginaw Bay - The walleye , perch and white bass
2. Saginaw River- The small walleye , perch and white bass
3. Henderson Lake, Ogemaw County- Pike and Crappies 
4. Higgins Lake- Smelt 
5.Tie Lake Four and Wixom Lake, Gladwin County- Crappies and occasional pike

I used to go to Lake Lancer quite a bit but the fishing there last year was not good.


----------



## Andy Montalbano (Apr 4, 2006)

i would have to agree with ESOX...too many dinks elsewhere

Lake St Clair
Lake St Clair
Lake St Clair
Lake St Clair
Saginaw Bay


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Lake St Clair

Muskegon Lake, Muskegon County
Wolf Lake, Muskegon County
White Lake, Muskegon County
Fremont Lake, Muskegon County
Hubbard Lake, Alcona County (Yeah, note avatar)


Bonus:
Fletchers Flood Waters, Alpena County

LET THE FREEZE BEGIN:chillin:


----------



## walleye (Aug 12, 2006)

SPARTY8607 said:


> I grew up on Houghton Lake and Higgins and we have a cabin off M-18 in the East Bay and the fishing in the winter for walleye has never been better. Adjust what and how you fish and maybe you wouldn't be so negative.
> 
> Chris


I fish with a few guys that grew up on Houghton Lake and they all agree with me. The fishing on Houghton Lake for panfish, walleye and pike isn't anywhere close to as good as it used to be...and we know what we are doing when it comes to fishing.

Anyway let's get back on topic and not hijack Whit's thread.


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Big Glen, Leelanau County
Hamlin, Mason County
Portage, Manistee County
Good Harbor Bay, Leelanau County (If it ever freezes again)
Either or both Bays de noc
Lake St. Clair

OK, I know, that's six but I couldn't eliminate one without thinking I dropped the wrong one. I didn't include Crystal here in Benzie because it's been pretty much a disappointment the last several years.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

My five faves in MI; 
1. LSC 
2. Higgins 
3. Houghton 
4. Black Lake 
5. Erie

MI and everywhere else;
1. Simcoe
2. LSC
3. Lake of the Woods- North West Angle region
4. Higgins
5. Couchichang


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Would like to ice fish: 

1.Cadillac/Mitchell (wexford co.) for pike and crappies
2.torch (Antrim co.) for trout,whitefish and burbot
3.crystal (benzie co.) for trout and smelt
4.arcadia (benzie co. ?) for trout or pike
5.avalon (Montmorency) for splake
6.fletchers pond (Alpena co.)(sorry, had to be 6) for everything


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Burt Lake
Lake St. Clair
North Lake (Lapeer cty.)
Port Sanilac Harbor
Saginaw Bay


----------



## Cut Bait (May 25, 2004)

Bluegills!

1. Lake W.
2. Lake S.
3. Lake C.
4. M. Lake
5. Lake P.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Cut Bait said:


> Bluegills!
> 
> 1. Lake W.
> 2. Lake S.
> ...


I'm sure glad ya didn't mention Lake X Mr. C. :lol:


----------

